# What is it?



## martinfitzuk (Aug 16, 2009)

Found this in my garden. Any ideas?


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

looks like an Alpine newt, where do you live?


----------



## martinfitzuk (Aug 16, 2009)

Leicestershire


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Could it be a great crested newt?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

It is indeed a juvenile GCN and totally protected by law.
Look, don't touch and then leave it in peace.

Natrix


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

natrix said:


> it is indeed a juvenile gcn and totally protected by law.
> Look, don't touch and then leave it in peace.
> 
> Natrix


amen...


----------



## martinfitzuk (Aug 16, 2009)

alan1 said:


> amen...


Not an Alpine Newt? That's what another forum has said


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

martinfitzuk said:


> Not an Alpine Newt? That's what another forum has said


Far to chunky to be an alpine plus the pattern is all wrong. 

Plus it's a juvenile great crested newt. 



Natrix


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Strange because the GCN has an orange and black mottled stomach and not orange like the picture, whereas a quick google image search would provide a picture like this
Alpine newt


----------



## martinfitzuk (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, seems definetly to be an Alpine Newt and beautiful indeed. According to the links below, I have a nice collection of lady Alpine Newts in my garden.

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Mesotriton (Triturus) alpestris 

Alpine newt


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

amen :lol2:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Natrix said:


> It is indeed a juvenile GCN and totally protected by law.
> Look, don't touch and then leave it in peace.
> 
> Natrix


I have to disagree with that - 99% sure it's an alpine newt. I've never seen a blue crestie, whereas alpines usually have this bluish/grey tinge. Also, I've never seen a crestie without the black belly blotches (although there is a lot of variation and sometimes the pattern is reduced), whereas alpines often have a plain orange belly, like the photo.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybe too young to tell, but I think it might be a male also - those white bits along its back remind me of the alternating black and white you see on the low dorsal crest in breeding male alpines. I think some females have an orangey dorsal stripe?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

This newt is an Alpine newt, and the nominate form aswell... Mesotriton (formerly Triturus) alpestris alpestris, as can be told by appearance and throat. This species originates from western Europe. Nice find in some ways but not native to the UK.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Matt Harris said:


> Maybe too young to tell, but I think it might be a male also - those white bits along its back remind me of the alternating black and white you see on the low dorsal crest in breeding male alpines. I think some females have an orangey dorsal stripe?


Absolutely right, it's a male. And females and juveniles do exhibit the orange stripe you mentioned, although not always. I keep this species and also the subspecies apaunus from high altitudes in northern Italy. These alpestris alpestris were almost certainly introduced with pond weed from France and have established a breeding colony over the years, but deliberate release can obviously not be ruled out.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Plus it's a juvenile great crested newt.


It's really _not_ a cristatus!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Alex M said:


> It's really _not_ a cristatus!


I bow to your greater knowledge:notworthy:

I am still surprised at how chunky it is as all the alpines I've ever seen have been very slim unlike the GCN that have always been chunky. 

Natrix


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Natrix said:


> I bow to your greater knowledge:notworthy:
> 
> I am still surprised at how chunky it is as all the alpines I've ever seen have been very slim unlike the GCN that have always been chunky.
> 
> Natrix


I must admit that is one of the fattest alpines i've ever seen aswell! Especially for a male!


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say that if they ever intend on building a road through your back garden just say that it was a GCN :lol:


----------

